# Epix Presents Zombie Marathon This Weekend



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*For all you Zombie lovers out there...Epix Movie Channels are having a Zombie Marathon all day this weekend on March 15th. They are also premiering (on their channels) "World War Z"!

So if you've been craving brains for dinner this weekend, you might want to head on over (if you're able to get it) to the Epix Channels to get your fill!

Again....Zombie Movie Marathon, Saturday March 15th all day long on Epix Channels!

Man....I'm hungry already!!!! :zombie:
*_


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Just downloaded the free trial...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

